# I hope it blows up



## Munki (Dec 31, 2009)

I absolutely HATE my dads laptop, its old and crusty. Some Compaq BS. Looks like a my textbook when its shut. Got a P4 @ 1.5ghz (CPU-z). Well, my dads asleep now, so I stole it and made it crunch for a while. I figured I could help TPU's crunching team and hopefully kill this laptop too. 


When it dies, I have every reason to buy him a new one.  One that doesn't compare to my textbook in size and weight. 


That is all for my useless thread.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 31, 2009)

HA! I have a P4 laptop with 800MHz! Its barely able to keep XP stable, let alone doing anything else. Kill it, there really is no use for such devices anymore. Slow and useless.


----------



## Munki (Dec 31, 2009)

MRCL said:


> HA! I have a P4 laptop with 800MHz! Its barely able to keep XP stable, let alone doing anything else. Kill it, there really is no use for such devices anymore. Slow and useless.



I'm thinking about trying to OC it. hahahah

its at 160 degrees Fahrenheit...burn MOFO BURN!


----------



## neoreif (Dec 31, 2009)

Kill it dude by making it crunch for the team! That way it will die like a Hero!

Advance Happy New year to you bro!


----------



## MRCL (Dec 31, 2009)

Munki said:


> I'm thinking about trying to OC it. hahahah



I wanted to oc mine. Then I was shocked by the crappy BIOS. And software oc'ing didn't seem to work either. In any way I would probably have got it up to a whooping 850MHz or so which is still crappy lol. 

How long does your lappy take to boot? Mine's about four minutes - until I see the home screen. Then its another two minutes till its fully ready. Then I open IE and then it crashes.


----------



## Munki (Dec 31, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Kill it dude by making it crunch for the team! That way it will die like a Hero!
> 
> Advance Happy New year to you bro!




Yeah, if my dad finds out I killed it im gonna die too  

Same to you bro



MRCL said:


> I wanted to oc mine. Then I was shocked by the crappy BIOS. And software oc'ing didn't seem to work either. In any way I would probably have got it up to a whooping 850MHz or so which is still crappy lol.
> 
> How long does your lappy take to boot? Mine's about four minutes - until I see the home screen. Then its another two minutes till its fully ready. Then I open IE and then it crashes.



hell idk. I tried timing it once, but my stopwatch went on strike...said I was working it too hard.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 31, 2009)

Tell your dad, as the new year is approching, it is time to let go and embrace new things. New laptops. I mean seriously. I like old computers and still have them around, but old laptops just plain suck. Except when they are ten years old like the Toshiba one I have, then they are cool again


----------



## patheticcockroach (Dec 31, 2009)

Munki said:


> Got a P4 @ 1.5ghz (CPU-z). Well, my dads asleep now, so I stole it and made it crunch for a while. I figured I could help TPU's crunching team and hopefully kill this laptop too.


Cmon it's not that bad. I have a P4 @ 1.4 GHz and a PPro @ 200 MHz, they're both okay. I don't really use them often though  When my 486 died I was sad


----------



## Munki (Dec 31, 2009)

patheticcockroach said:


> Cmon it's not that bad. I have a P4 @ 1.4 GHz and a PPro @ 200 MHz, they're both okay. I don't really use them often though  When my 486 died I was sad



Its not that bad?  If I were to move this thing I would risk injury.

Its my main rig + 10ilbs



no no no no no no no.....its cooling down 147 F now


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 31, 2009)

run a linpack, that will overheat it


----------



## hat (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope he doesn't have anything important on that laptop...


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2009)

CoreDamage is the number one overheater afaik


----------



## AsRock (Dec 31, 2009)

hat said:


> I hope he doesn't have anything important on that laptop...



Glad he's not my child i'd kill him..  I wounder what he would think if his dad thought ooh he's o that comp again i wounder what it look like under a truck..

Becouse he will to replace it gives him no right to destroy other people property.  And kinda sad to see people encouraging him to do it..


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 31, 2009)

put some tape over the vents... and then make it crunch.  give it 2 hrs.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2009)

Exactly, wrap it up in a towel and put it away for a while.  Doubt it will turn back on after that.

What are you planning on buying him as a replacement.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 31, 2009)

If you want something that's a little more "subtle" - you know, not like its fine one day and then doesnt turn on the next, and you were the last person to touch it...

get spd tool from TPU, and flash the memory timings something like 5-5-3-12.  chances are that will make it start crashing on a regular basis - so it looks more like a "dying" thing rather than, BOOM - dead.  That look's suspicious.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 31, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> If you want something that's a little more "subtle" - you know, not like its fine one day and then doesnt turn on the next, and you were the last person to touch it...
> 
> get spd tool from TPU, and flash the memory timings something like 5-5-3-12.  chances are that will make it start crashing on a regular basis - so it looks more like a "dying" thing rather than, BOOM - dead.  That look's suspicious.



very clever


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 31, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> put some tape over the vents... and then make it crunch.  give it 2 hrs.



If it's Intel like he says, it'll more than likely just step down or automatically shut off to prevent overheating.


----------



## CJCerny (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm with ASRock--intentionally destroying your father's hardware is dishonest and immoral, even if you are only half serious about it. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean you can destroy it, even if it is your plan to purchase a new one. Think about what you're doing--why risk damaging your relationship with your father over a crappy laptop.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 31, 2009)

How can you damage your relationship with your father over a laptop *when you're buying him a new one*? 

Most likely he backed up any important data because he's planning to nuke it.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 31, 2009)

Use Memset to overclock the ram.  It works on my old Dell laptop.  That ought to help cook it.

Better yet, just buy him a new one and help him transfer his files over.  Then you can get out the hammer.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 31, 2009)

+1 to NastyHabit's second suggestion


----------



## CJCerny (Dec 31, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> How can you damage your relationship with your father over a laptop *when you're buying him a new one*?
> 
> Most likely he backed up any important data because he's planning to nuke it.



So how would you feel if someone intentionally trashed something of yours without your knowledge or permission, even if they bought you something new to replace it? You would feel probablly feel violated. That kind of behavior does not get forgotten, even if it is just a crappy laptop. 

All I'm saying is that he OP should stop what he's doing unless his father has knowledge/permission of what he is doing. It didn't sound to me like that was the case. It sounds like the OP is trying to kill his father's laptop and then not tell him exactly how it died. That is a terrible idea.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry, but I agree with the minority.  Why not get the new one for your father, then transfer his data and files. Ask him for the old one, then do what you wish with it.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 31, 2009)

As long as it's a similar item that fulfills what the last item did [and more], then sure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 31, 2009)

hat said:


> I hope he doesn't have anything important on that laptop...





AsRock said:


> Glad he's not my child i'd kill him..  I wounder what he would think if his dad thought ooh he's o that comp again i wounder what it look like under a truck..
> 
> Becouse he will to replace it gives him no right to destroy other people property.  And kinda sad to see people encouraging him to do it..



Would you two shut up! Why are people always trying to stop awesomeness in progress! BURN IT! TheMailMan demands blood!


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Would you two shut up! Why are people always trying to stop awesomeness in progress! BURN IT! TheMailMan demands blood!



LOL
i _almost_ rofl'ed but LOL bout covers it


----------



## AsRock (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Would you two shut up! Why are people always trying to stop awesomeness in progress! BURN IT! TheMailMan demands blood!



Yeah till it happens to some thing of yours which you wanted to keep.  Then again maybe you don't mind people ucking up shit of yours so be it.

Tell ya what i wish i could be happy with one system even more so a older one that takes less power.  I know my wife would be totally pissed at me if i even thought of a selfish idea.


Best way would just buy a new laptop and see over time you could encourage him to use it more over time.

Ting is if the laptop is doing what he needs it to do why bother.  Hope ya don't get this crazy idea with a GF or even a wife.


----------



## Munki (Dec 31, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Glad he's not my child i'd kill him..  I wounder what he would think if his dad thought ooh he's o that comp again i wounder what it look like under a truck..
> 
> Becouse he will to replace it gives him no right to destroy other people property.  And kinda sad to see people encouraging him to do it..




Its my laptop, I just let him use it. He is completely computer illiterate. He doesn't have anything important on it considered i have it lock down so tightly he cant open notepad...... he just uses the POS to browse for lawnmower parts (that somehow i end up doing it because he cant figure it out).

I can destroy it, its technically mine. My mom has been trying to get me to kill it for 2 years now.

As for the new laptop im getting him a netbook so when he goes on the road he can have it. 

I copied the entire hard drive because I have things on there from 5 years ago. So I have his stuff (as if he has any).

As for the people that are saying this is immoral and whatever whatever. and if i was your kid you'd kill me....blah blah. You all probably have some computer literacy. You wouldn't have that POS around either, you'd have enough sense to trow the POS away. Considering the factors, I think ill continue to burn the laptop.


Somehow I left this detail out....he complains about how slow it is and the keyboard doesn't even work  I gave him a old keyboard too use.

Im going to load his netbook up for him, and put it in a laptop bag and switch them out. I know he wont be mad, if I had any idea he would, I wouldn't do it. I should have been more specific in the OP. Sorry for starting shyt.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 31, 2009)

If he likes it then let him use it until he can get a new one or you get him a new one

and by my experience . . . . . killing p4's when you want them dead is not easy, for example, I have a laptop with a P4@3.2Ghz, no matter what I do I can't kill it, its got a tj max of 100C and it won't even hit that and will cut off at about 80C reboot like nothing even happened, its been like that for years now, and still works with no problem, and then if its a willamette core, those things are slow as hell and very VERY hard to kill, I had a old compaq desktop @1.5Ghz with one of those, that damn thing would go over 100C sometimes, and I was trying my best to kill it too, so i smashed it with a hammer, . . . . . I still have it lol

clog up the fans the best you can and stick it in a pile of clothes and try to kill it that way.


----------



## Munki (Dec 31, 2009)

KainXS said:


> If he likes it then let him use it until he can get a new one or you get him a new one
> 
> and by my experience . . . . . killing p4's when you want them dead is not easy, for example, I have a laptop with a P4@3.2Ghz, no matter what I do I can't kill it, its got a tj max of 100C and it won't even hit that and will cut off at about 80C reboot like nothing even happened, its been like that for years now, and still works with no problem, and then if its a willamette core, those things are slow as hell and very VERY hard to kill, I had a old compaq desktop @1.5Ghz with one of those, that damn thing would go over 100C sometimes, and I was trying my best to kill it too, so i smashed it with a hammer, . . . . . I still have it lol
> 
> clog up the fans the best you can and stick it in a pile of clothes and try to kill it that way.




Im getting him a new netbook for his truck (truck driver) and mounting hardware so it will go on the dash.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 31, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Yeah till it happens to some thing of yours which you wanted to keep.  Then again maybe you don't mind people ucking up shit of yours so be it.
> 
> Tell ya what i wish i could be happy with one system even more so a older one that takes less power.  I know my wife would be totally pissed at me if i even thought of a selfish idea.
> 
> ...



Sissy.

BURN IT MUNKI! BURN IT!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2010)

Munki said:


> Its my laptop, I just let him use it. He is completely computer illiterate. He doesn't have anything important on it considered i have it lock down so tightly he cant open notepad...... he just uses the POS to browse for lawnmower parts (that somehow i end up doing it because he cant figure it out).
> 
> I can destroy it, its technically mine. My mom has been trying to get me to kill it for 2 years now.
> 
> ...




try a linux setup, it might actually be quite fast


----------



## Nick259 (Jan 1, 2010)

Munki said:


> I absolutely HATE my dads laptop, its old and crusty. Some Compaq BS. Looks like a my textbook when its shut. Got a P4 @ 1.5ghz (CPU-z). Well, my dads asleep now, so I stole it and made it crunch for a while. I figured I could help TPU's crunching team and hopefully kill this laptop too.
> 
> 
> When it dies, I have every reason to buy him a new one.  One that doesn't compare to my textbook in size and weight.
> ...



lol thats epic! I wish you luck


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> try a linux setup, it might actually be quite fast



Very true.  I've set up several old laptops with Ubuntu for no-nothing new users.  They all love them.  It's a breeze compared to setting up windows.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 1, 2010)

Just make it crunch dude! Maybe you can milk some points from the old goner! So much for your useless thread Bro! Wonder if this can get stickied?


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 1, 2010)

You could try removing the thermal paste as well, replace it with superglue


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 1, 2010)

MRCL said:


> HA! I have a P4 laptop with 800MHz! Its barely able to keep XP stable, let alone doing anything else. Kill it, there really is no use for such devices anymore. Slow and useless.



You mean a P3? p4 started at 1.3GHZ.


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 1, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Use Memset to overclock the ram.  It works on my old Dell laptop.  That ought to help cook it.
> 
> Better yet, just buy him a new one and help him transfer his files over.  Then you can get out the hammer.


I like that answer ^^ I would body slam mine if he did that to my vintage laptop. I say buy the new one and put away the old for sometime down the road when you are playing with some old outdated stuff. I have a 133MHz laptop I like to play with every so often its running Win 3.1.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

I found this Dell laptop utility that lets you monitor temps of damn near everything.  Also lets you change fan speeds.  Dell Fan Utility

It will let you know how effective your efforts are.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2010)

MRCL said:


> HA! I have a P4 laptop with 800MHz! Its barely able to keep XP stable, let alone doing anything else. Kill it, there really is no use for such devices anymore. Slow and useless.



I have a use. I have a P3 800MHZ machine that I turned into a DOS machine. Windows 98, Savage S3 video card, and 128mb of ram and it plays Jedi Knight better than my main rig does.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2010)

MRCL said:


> HA! I have a P4 laptop with 800MHz! Its barely able to keep XP stable, let alone doing anything else. Kill it, there really is no use for such devices anymore. Slow and useless.



I have a Laptop with a P4EE 3.4 (Gallatin Core) Laptop with 865PE Chipset


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2010)

Munki said:


> Its my laptop, I just let him use it. He is completely computer illiterate. He doesn't have anything important on it considered i have it lock down so tightly he cant open notepad...... he just uses the POS to browse for lawnmower parts (that somehow i end up doing it because he cant figure it out).
> 
> I can destroy it, its technically mine. My mom has been trying to get me to kill it for 2 years now.
> 
> ...



Well my apology's as it sounded like it was his.  But still if he's happy with it let him be lol.  Buy ya self and mother a nice new one .  Like WTF is wrong with people these days cannot leave others that are happy how they are.  

Just be happy that he's happy with it and not bitching about one thing or another about it.  If he's bitching about it melt that ucker down or  give it to some one who be grateful.

And i know plenty of people who would be great full for it including my self.  It save me booting up a 150w-200w system to check my email or type a message on here.

One mans rubbish is another mans treasure.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 1, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Well my apology's as it sounded like it was his.  But still if he's happy with it let him be lol.  Buy ya self and mother a nice new one .  Like WTF is wrong with people these days cannot leave others that are happy how they are.
> 
> Just be happy that he's happy with it and not bitching about one thing or another about it.  If he's bitching about it melt that ucker down or  give it to some one who be grateful.
> 
> ...



Nicely put!


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2010)

Munki said:


> I absolutely HATE my dads laptop, its old and crusty. Some Compaq BS. Looks like a my textbook when its shut. Got a P4 @ 1.5ghz (CPU-z). Well, my dads asleep now, so I stole it and made it crunch for a while. I figured I could help TPU's crunching team and hopefully kill this laptop too.
> 
> 
> When it dies, I have every reason to buy him a new one.  One that doesn't compare to my textbook in size and weight.
> ...



I don't think you should kill it. The fact it's old & really slow is enough reason to replace it. A much better thing to do would be to donate it to a local charity shop, where someone less fortunate than you, can at least _have_ a computer.

Tell me, when closed, does it look like a black slab with a thick silver band on the right (an access panel, in fact) and the Compaq logo on it? If so, I've seen those, something like a P4 2.4GHz or Athlon and _really_ slow. The one I gave to my mum has various programs on it, Kaspersky IS and the XP install is quite old. Clicking on Internet Explorer 8, takes a full 15 seconds or so for it to react, it's that bad!  No doubt, a reinstall would help, but not that much.

This laptop was reasonably snappy in its day and proves more than anything else how much bloat modern software (or old software patched) has in it, slowing it all way down.

Heck, you could even try installing Linux on it and see how that goes. I've seen slow laptops completely revived by doing this.


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 1, 2010)

A version of linux such as Xubuntu would go down really well on it, I would know from flogging the laptop in my sig for the last 10 years 
Poor thing has a PIII 850 MHz, used to have 512MB of RAM (then a stick died), and it still works, even if the screen is badly screwed.
You'll have much better luck running Xubuntu on it. For web browsing, I actually think the P4 is still a solid CPU, only if you don't have heaps of other stuff running in the background.


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2010)

You could wipe the hard drive and try to sell it and run the BOINC liveCD on it


----------



## Munki (Jan 1, 2010)

hat said:


> You could wipe the hard drive and try to sell it and run the BOINC liveCD on it




Well its still kickin' and it just seems to get cooler. I'm really liking the idea of Linux + BIONIC. Might not be a speed demon, but it couldn't hurt, right?


Im almost positive I have a live CD of Ubuntu laying around somewhere i can let him play with it, maybe he will like it.  If he likes it a little more than I think that he will, i might get him a netbook with Linux preinstalled. We shall see.


----------



## zithe (Jan 1, 2010)

KainXS said:


> If he likes it then let him use it until he can get a new one or you get him a new one
> 
> and by my experience . . . . . killing p4's when you want them dead is not easy, for example, I have a laptop with a P4@3.2Ghz, no matter what I do I can't kill it, its got a tj max of 100C and it won't even hit that and will cut off at about 80C reboot like nothing even happened, its been like that for years now, and still works with no problem, and then if its a willamette core, those things are slow as hell and very VERY hard to kill, I had a old compaq desktop @1.5Ghz with one of those, that damn thing would go over 100C sometimes, and I was trying my best to kill it too, so i smashed it with a hammer, . . . . . I still have it lol
> 
> clog up the fans the best you can and stick it in a pile of clothes and try to kill it that way.



Second story window?


----------



## ChiSox (Jan 1, 2010)

Munki before killing it sent it to me so I can resurrect it with some pin cushion voodoo and a ceremony involving a sacrafical lamb...pm'ed details


----------



## Munki (Jan 1, 2010)

ChiSox said:


> Munki before killing it sent it to me so I can resurrect it with some pin cushion voodo and a ceremony involving a sacrafical lamb...pm'ed details





This year just started crappy man. I replied. :shadedshu


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 1, 2010)

I mean ya ur buying him a new one.. but if he's happy with what he has then why waste money? But if your really that deadset, I guess we could use more dumb people to help stimulate the economy


----------



## Munki (Jan 1, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> I mean ya ur buying him a new one.. but if he's happy with what he has then why waste money? But if your really that deadset, I guess we could use more dumb people to help stimulate the economy



EDIT: Your not worth the ban. 

Are you fcking stupid? You must have some serious balls, because I would have just beat the brake shoes off you. What the hell makes you think you have the right to call someone else dumb? Your pathetic.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 1, 2010)

MRCL said:


> HA! I have a P4 laptop with 800MHz! Its barely able to keep XP stable, let alone doing anything else. Kill it, there really is no use for such devices anymore. Slow and useless.



I bet my PIII 850 Mhz will beat the crap P4


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 1, 2010)

Munki said:


> This year just started crappy man. I replied. :shadedshu



Dude your from GA? So you have a spot for me for a while? I will be heading that way soon!


----------



## Munki (Jan 2, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Dude your from GA? So you have a spot for me for a while? I will be heading that way soon!



Yes, I live in Central GA.


----------

